# virus/malware protection for pda cell phones?



## letapjar (Dec 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are any apps that provide virus/malware protection for windows moblie based cell phone/PDAs? I recently got a new cell phone and have web browsing capability - but after a recent infection of my regular laptop (even though it was running NAV) I figured I should check to see if there is protection for my cell phone. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## clmowers (Jun 20, 2005)

there are a few out there. Airscanner is a free one.Avast also has one. But here is a link for anti-virus and mal-ware for PDA


----------



## clmowers (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry forgot to put the link in

http://handheld.softpedia.com/get/Security/Antivirus/


----------

